# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  "Did the captain of the titanic cry?"

## Citizen X

Ive always admired individuals with the wit and skill to write poetically. Im deeply envious of such people as I simply dont have this ability. There are some song writers who are really the equivalent of ancient day poets. I admire a song writer who can incorporate emotion, proper prose, history and tongue and cheek in a song. Mandy Moore certainly did this with   Someday well know from the movie  A walk to Remember. 

90 miles outside Chicago
Can't stop driving
I don't know why
So many questions
I need an answer
Two years later
You're still on my mind

Whatever happened to Amelia Earhart?
Who holds the stars up in the sky?
Is true love just once in a lifetime?
Did the captain of the Titanic cry?

Someday we'll know if love can move a mountain
Someday we'll know why the sky is blue
Someday we'll know why I wasn't meant for you

Does anybody know the way to Atlantis
Or what the wind says when she cries?
I'm speeding by the place that I met you
For the 97th time tonight

Someday we'll know if love can move a mountain
Someday we'll know why the sky is blue
Someday we'll know why I wasn't meant for you
Someday we'll know why Samson loved Delilah
One day I'll go dancing on the moon
Someday you'll know that I was the one for you

I bought a ticket to the end of the rainbow
I watched the stars crash in the sea
If I could ask God just one question
Why aren't you here with me tonight?

Someday we'll know if love can move a mountain
Someday we'll know why the sky is blue
Someday we'll know why I wasn't meant for you
Someday we'll know why Samson loved Delilah
One day I'll go dancing on the moon
Someday you'll know that I was the One for you Mandy Moore

----------

Blurock (03-Jan-12)

----------


## Blurock

Maybe poetry and music was made in heaven. The two together can certainly change your mood and take you to imaginary places or make you long for that long lost lover you never had. :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (05-Jan-12)

----------


## Dave A

Pain sure can produce some poignant prose!

----------

Citizen X (05-Jan-12)

----------


## Missnancyalex

Every poet has some kind of back gourd… that force him to write from heart torching lines

----------

Citizen X (05-Jan-12)

----------

